# qsc



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

are qsc amps any good?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

yes.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yup.


----------

